# Seriously lost and confused.



## Fallenangel78 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been married for 15 years but have been together with my husband for 20. I'm a homemaker but I've worked in the past. My situation goes like this... I became pregnant for the first time at 15 years old, we now have 3 children together and a granddaughter. We always had our issues but always worked them out somehow. He was never really into me we had intimacy problems from the get go, but I had no experience so I always assumed it was normal. About 15 years ago weeks after we married I found out that he was into strip clubs- no big deal right? Or so I thought. We would go for weeks and months without having sex and when we did it was a 3 minute deal. So obviously this created tension and problems between us. The longest we have gone without him touching me at all was 11 months. I tried so many things to entice him but nothing worked, he actually warned me that if I tried anything else he would leave the room and sleep on the couch. I was devastated, hurt and so very angry. While I was pregnant things were no different, and after giving birth things would only get worse. I had c-sections with all my children and when it was time to leave the hospital he would drive over speed bumps and step on the gas, this was so painful to me and I would cry. Last year I found a page where he was looking to mingle and he was so explicit as to what he wanted to do to the person he would potentially meet. He denied everything of course. But I told him I would stay, but made no promises about fidelity. It's been a lil over a year and I'm feeling helpless, confused and frustrated with this situation I cry everyday and feel so angry. I have now petitioned for divorce, but don't know what will happen next I've been with him for so long, what can I expect from life?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

you can probably expect things to get even tougher as you proceed with the divorce and some tough times after making ends meet, but based on what you've shared, in the long run your life will improve and be happier away from this man


----------

